# Double Crossed!



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Tracy, aka @skipper469, and I became tag team partners recently due to both of us bombing Joe on the same day. So you know why I was completely taken by surprise when he bounced off the ropes behind me and laid me out with with a folding chair!

Thanks for the smokes Tracy! I'll be setting fire to them soon! (Oh, and thanks for the unmentionable!)


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Great hit! Hope it was the same chair he bashed my skull with!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I love it when people beat up on Joe amd Brian. Youre my kind of people, Tracy!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Pretty sure it was Joe! I’ve got this great mental image of him doing the Bushwhacker walk around the ring while we’re laid out on the mat!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Trust no one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice one Tracy. Gotta watch your back at all times


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Tracy, aka @skipper469, and I became tag team partners recently due to both of us bombing Joe on the same day. So you know why I was completely taken by surprise when he bounced off the ropes behind me and laid me out with with a folding chair!
> 
> Thanks for the smokes Tracy! I'll be setting fire to them soon! (Oh, and thanks for the unmentionable!)


LoL! Enjoy brother! They all should be a dance party for your taste buds.

I hate to be a double crosser, but we all know only one man walks away from a cage match!:grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

skipper469 said:


> LoL! Enjoy brother! They all should be a dance party for your taste buds.
> 
> I hate to be a double crosser, but we all know only one man walks away from a cage match!:grin2:


Oh I definitely will! And don't worry, there's always a big rematch at WrestleMania!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

First class double cross!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Holy freakin cow!!! That is a PREMIUM double cross. Amazing smokes. Nice hit!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Some nice sticks to say the least. Tracy is always snagging awesome sticks @skipper469

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That’s one hell of a bomb! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Watch your back fellas. I'm always looking out for a target.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Some great smokes there!! Well done!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, excellent lineup there. Very nice double cross !


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @Skiper469. I am sure @Rabidawise will recover.


----------

